# best way to cut fingers



## cleanbucket1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello all.
Looking for ways to cut fingers other than what im doing now. Need to be more time saving and sless painfull on the hands.
Rite now Im using a pair of tin snips and/or a pair of utility shears from Lowes made by Kobalt. Blisters are a killer after cutting a hundred strips. Ive heard that the industrial size paper cutters like we used in school back in the day are great???? Are they??? If so, Do you know anywhere to get one?
Does anyone have any other ideas for an easier cut without spending a lot of cash or having to have access to industrial equipment?
PLEASE HELP. Ive been using these for years.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 31, 2012)

You could try Office Max, or second hand stores, school auctions...

Phil


----------



## Photobacterium (Jan 31, 2012)

also garage sales and auctions in the newspaper.

in the process of finding better PCB cutters you will most likely find many other useful tools - for cheap.


----------



## darshevo (Jan 31, 2012)

I usually cut my fingers when I cut towards myself.. Oh not those kind of fingers 

Harbor Freight has a nice little shear I use for both fingers and power supply cords http://www.harborfreight.com/throatless-shear-38413.html


----------



## slickdogg (Jan 31, 2012)

cleanbucket1

have you tried a bench vise?

put tip of fingers in vise and snap off


----------



## Smack (Jan 31, 2012)

The paper cutter will work on some of the cards but not all, it is more for RAM fingers. Try to cut them off as you go, then it won't bother your hands.


----------



## publius (Feb 1, 2012)

cleanbucket1 said:


> Hello all.
> Looking for ways to cut fingers other than what im doing now. Need to be more time saving and sless painfull on the hands.
> Rite now Im using a pair of tin snips and/or a pair of utility shears from Lowes made by Kobalt. Blisters are a killer after cutting a hundred strips. Ive heard that the industrial size paper cutters like we used in school back in the day are great???? Are they??? If so, Do you know anywhere to get one?
> Does anyone have any other ideas for an easier cut without spending a lot of cash or having to have access to industrial equipment?
> PLEASE HELP. Ive been using these for years.


locking sheet metal pliers work well... click here Just snap them off.


----------



## kuma (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!
While were on the subject , I thought I'd share how I remove my fingers from boards. 
It's a known and basic method which can be time consuming at first , but once you get into the _swing_ of things the pace picks up a bit.
I just score along the board next to the fingers with a Stanley Blade a couple of times , it's easy to get a nice and straight edge close in , and then with a wide pair of pliers ( with electrical tape wrapped around the front edges to avoid damaging the fingers / foils ) , proceed to bend the finger up and down along the length untill it breaks off.
If the edge of the finger is slightly messy , i just gently scrape the rough edge off with the Stanley , and aswell as tidying things up , it helps keep some of those green bits and dust out of the pile.
If you can't afford to buy a half decent shear or don't have access to one , this method works fine and gives good results , albeit at the cost of a little more time involved.
Heres how mine come out with the method I've outlined above ;

http://tinyurl.com/7kmpfxj

This method has proved invaluable to me so far as I have no other way of removing them , other than a dremmel , and running a power extension lead down four stories to avoid the dust is probably out of the question for me , :lol: 
I hope this can help someone!
All the very best and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## cleanbucket1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks all. 
Slickdogg, Yes, ive tried the vise. Works really good, but doesnt have that clean cut. Get too much of the green mask for me. I hate having to deal with the greens in the rinsing process. 
I did however go to Home Depot today and got the 10 inch "Husky" Brand metal cutting snips. They have a long red rubber coated handle. AWESOME. They work like a charm and will get as close as youll ever need. Take my word for it. These are great.


----------



## oldgeek (Feb 2, 2012)

My favorite method is to use a cheap wet tile saw, (think miniature table saw). You can set up the rip fence and send stacks of memory through quick and easy. I just freehand ISA/PCI cards through. No dust, (run it wet, and wear rubber gloves) no rough edges, quick, and easy. You can find them on feebay for cheap, and pawn shops for even less.

The one I have is similar to this:
http://www.harborfreight.com/4-inch-tile-saw-with-wet-tray-3733.html
The one I have came from feebay a couple years ago, for less than $30.00 shipped, but I cannot seem to find any now.

Edit: added link


----------



## cleanbucket1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thats a realy good idea oldgeek. Ill have to see if I can find one locally. THANKS.


----------

